# Their NOT BodyBagginG Video



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Check out this little video short we did on Halloween Night, this is foootage from 2 our our 8 cameras, with more to come down the road.....

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video/Their Not BodyBagginG.wmv


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

LMAO Sounds like you had alot of screaming going on that night. How many tots did you get?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Scareme we put thru somewhere in the number of 4500 in the three nights we were open for play....... we have a time elapse video that shows the lineup on Halloween........ hopefully we will get that completed soon...... Its amazing to watch, a straight up madhouse


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

And we were thrilled o have 30! LOL Amazing your "aarrgh" voice held out!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

the Arghhs werent what was getting em, it was repeating the rules 73537452385 times,


----------

